# 100 mg clomid what day did you ovulate?



## kazzab25

Hi ladies I'm cd 10 today on 100 mg clomid and wondering what day other ladies ovulated? Not sure if I should start bd as of tonight?


----------



## kazzab25

Anyone?


----------



## caz & bob

hiya hun i am on 100mg and i normally o between 15 to 18 hun x x x


----------



## kazzab25

Oh great thanks hun


----------



## Mommyagain

I usually try to start bding on cd10 just to cover my bases. I would continue through at least cd18. :) Good luck!!


----------



## kazzab25

cd 11 today and loads of cm so will def bd tonight!


----------



## BluemoonB

I didn't ov until around cd19-20 last month so keep at it just in case  xx


----------



## Deputyswife

You ovulate 5-9 days after the Clomid tablet. Regardless of what CD you take it on.


----------



## BluemoonB

I must be strange, I took my clomid days 2-6 and my bloods showed I ov'd cd20 so 14 days after the last tablet.

day 16 this cycle and no ov surge yet, hoping it'll be around day 20 again.

xx


----------



## cranberry987

I ovulated cd19 as per my natural cycles so its not always 5-9 days after clomid. keep having sex til af arrives tbh, we managed til cd24 which was quite harrowing...


----------



## LesleyL

hi kazzab- i saw this post and wondered if you even got confirmed o on the 100 mg yet? i am in the same boat as you and did not o on 50 mg , so the doc doubled my dose. i'm on cd 13 right now...just some mild lower abd cramping here and there. using opks, but trying only 1 time/day so i don't become so obsessed with it as i usually am:)


----------

